# W16 engine made by Per Gillbrand



## Adaware (Mar 17, 2013)

Impressive stuff considering the complexity of this engine 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DijdisWkAE[/ame]


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Mar 17, 2013)

im speechless


----------



## petertha (Mar 17, 2013)

What intrigued me was not just one, but a seemingly endless lineup of gorgeous, sophisticated engines. Bit of Google, he is a very interesting, talented man.

http://www.lifewithsaab.com/2011/12/heroes-of-saab-per-gillbrand-turbo.html

http://www.hemmings.com/hsx/stories/2008/04/01/hmn_feature19.html

http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/fordon_motor/motor/article3498264.ece


----------

